
Celebrate your small wins the thinking behind Elevate - gerlv
https://medium.com/@joewattsdesign/celebrate-your-small-wins-the-thinking-behind-elevate-ea37cda1285b#.j06b1n2vg
======
gerlv
We did an internal hackathon at LETO a few weeks ago and our team did Elevate
app - a gratitude journal. Joe did a blog post on our thinking behind it.

Would love to hear some feedback on the app, and let me know if you find any
issues.

Android version in progress, should be in Google Play end of this week.

\- Oleg

~~~
gerlv
iTunes url: [https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/elevate-celebrate-small-
wins...](https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/elevate-celebrate-small-
wins/id1182993617?mt=8&ref=hn)

